# When Did It Become Okay?



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

When did it become acceptable to intentionally gut-shoot an animal? I learned always to try for a quick, clean kill, realizing that try as we might there may be times when things do not go to plan. It seems in the last 5-10 years somewhere a different view has crept in, a view that it is okay to intentionally gut-shoot an animal for convenience. Don't want to clean it or dispose of it? Gut shoot it and let it run off to solve your dilemma.

I am not singling out anyone here as I first heard this when I was still hunting South Texas. It bothered me to hear an adult say it but when I heard a child suggest that giving a pig "a bellyache" was the right thing to do I was disappointed.

Maybe my ethics are warped, but I said then what I say today, that you have a responsibility to strive for a quick, clean kill every time. I do not care what you eat or do not eat, I recognize that some animals are destructive nuisances, and I know that everyone has to make their own ethical choices, but to me it is still wrong. 

I guess I will ask my kids what they are teaching in Hunter's Ed.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Couldn't agree more, quick clean kills. .


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I would only have to think you are referring to my thread and about some people gut shooting a large pig and letting run off and die.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2381600#post2381600

I would not do that, I will do a kill shot and cut his head for a mount.

I will not teach my kids to just kill for no reason. More than likely I will take the backstraps and and hams.......


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

As I said, not singling anyone out. I saw the comments in that thread but have seen it elsewhere here and heard it in the field.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

*.*

I have friends and relatives that gut shoot pigs and/or just kill them with no intention of ever cleaning them and I just can't do that. I was taught different than that and that is how I have taught my children. My son will still kill pigs just to kill them and I tell him that if you aren't going to eat it don't shoot it.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya know.. I read that same comment. It never dawned on me to do so. But in the situation, I beleive the person was talking about a big pig. Not a pig you want to throw on the pit (some may, but personally No).
I have never intenionally gut shot an animal for it to run off an die a slow death. I have accidently grazed some innerds. And most of you know, thats not a good experience and usuall loose some meat.
But reading that comment, I think it was more of a practical idea than a wasteful one.
TJMO...
I was raised old scholl. Eat what you Kill. But, pigs have become such a problem, it is just reducing a small percentage of reproduction. About the same as setting a mouse trap...


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

It's all good!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> Ya know.. I read that same comment. It never dawned on me to do so. But in the situation, I beleive the person was talking about a big pig. Not a pig you want to throw on the pit (some may, but personally No).
> I have never intenionally gut shot an animal for it to run off an die a slow death. I have accidently grazed some innerds. And most of you know, thats not a good experience and usuall loose some meat.
> But reading that comment, I think it was more of a practical idea than a wasteful one.
> TJMO...
> I was raised old scholl. Eat what you Kill. But, pigs have become such a problem, it is just reducing a small percentage of reproduction. About the same as setting a mouse trap...


I know there are situations where a pig will not be eaten. For me, it still deserves a clean kill. I do understand that things do not always work out the way we plan.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

IMHO even the animals that you intend to get rid of deserve a quick kill shot. Gut shooting any animal is not cool at all. Hogs and even yotes need to be dispatched humanely.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, I read that thread I was thinking ***? Every animal you encounter hunting deserves a clean kill. If you have an opportunity to shoot a hog with a high powered scoped rifle then put it down. And the excuse is I don't want to have to deal with it so I will gut shoot it and it will run off in the brush?? We kill dozens of pigs every years we don't intend and never do eat. Heck, I just walk up on them in the trap and hit them in the head with the .45. Just because you ain't gonna eat doesn't mean it shouldn't die, but don't gut shoot them.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you ever awakened to find out your very much needed hay field was plowed pover night with 24"deep x 3' to 8' long holes in it everywhere due to hogs? Then the following day find that your secondary pasture had been devastated too? What do you do with all of that pork when you have called a long list of people over the years to let them know that you are killing a bunch of pigs and you need people to take them "already skinned and on ice" and for a while you have people from everywhere coming to pick them up but never offer to come help skin and quarter them,then they all but quit showing up because every freezer they have is full and all of their friends freezers are all full and every extra freezer we have purchased is full? Have you ever been so overwhelmed by pigs tearing up your property in mass numbers due to bleeding hearts not doing their part due to ethical? Have you ever had a gut pile from 70 to 80 pigs that you had to burn it to keep your very nice ranch from stinking of death and rott? Apparently none of you "Ethicals" have! Myself being one of the most ethical hunters and humans you will ever come across will pile one up in a heartbeat and let the nasty bastages run into the refuge never to have a problem from that one again! Have you EVER seen the Pig Bomb Explosion and have ANY idea as to what we are facing with this Explosion of ever damaging pigs? It is our duty to raise our children as ethical as can be but they also have to understand the difference in want to and NEED to! Do NOT PREACH until you have been there! Do y'all know that the ranches that used to purchase the trapped pigz to sell to y'all as BIG BOAR hunts are ONLY purchasing the BIG Boar's and the Biggest of sow's now when they used to purchase everything we caught? Do you know that their prices have dropped to 1/4 of what they used to be 4 years ago due to the fact that there are just too dayumd many? Do y'all know how much time .effort and money it cost's for all of this when you also have a ranch with 350 head of cattle to take care of? Have you EVEN thought about the Farms and crops that are devastated by these bastages? I would have to say NO-No you havn't! By all means do the Ethical thing and shoot them in the head just to drag them off somewhere,1 a night is easy ,try 10 a night or even 20 to 30 and still have not made a dent in them! And before y'all bring this up, yes we have spent our time even after carrying a full time job then coming home to feed the cattle and whatever has to be done at the ranch then to have to deal with hogs -hunting -killing-then processing them and running them all over the country doing our damndest not to waste them and getting home a 12 and 1 AM during the work week worn the hayell out-! I still have to say you people do not understand the scope as to what we are facing.....My serious .02


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

there are alot of hungry people out there ,that would like to have that big pig or aoudad that you don't want to mess with, i get alot of -em at my cold stoarge fac. and yes i make some calls ,but !! i always get rid of the animals. it be to churches or to needy family . i am from the old school if your not gonna eat it don't shoot it .as a rancher i know what you go through working on the ranch planting crops and they are a pain !!!(pigs).... but there are alot of needier people out there as well

just my 3 pennies worth 

phil


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

phil k said:


> there are alot of hungry people out there ,that would like to have that big pig or aoudad that you don't want to mess with, i get alot of -em at my cold stoarge fac. and yes i make some calls ,but !! i always get rid of the animals. it be to churches or to needy family . i am from the old school if your not gonna eat it don't shoot it .as a rancher i know what you go through working on the ranch planting crops and they are a pain !!!(pigs).... but there are alot of needier people out there as well
> 
> just my 3 pennies worth
> 
> phil


You still run out of needies and to haul them cross country in the middle of he night is a total killer-y'all are STILL not seeing the whole picture! But then again that is my .02-but for Allof you Ethical Ethicals post up your phone numbers and we will call you around 8PM on the weekday's so you can drive 80 0r a 100 miles one way for your Ethical pig! Oh yea, bring yer skinnin tools ,work clothes,ice chest's,ice and a gut bicket you can seal and take with you!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Kill all you can....worry what happens to them later...Boars usually go to waste around our camp, the sows never do. No gut shootin allowed and no leaving them in the field to rot. Catchysum you have got some pig nightmares going on, good luck with dispatching them all.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Crab bait...dont waste 'em! Check wind speed and direction before taking a knife to them!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Yea... I said it. 
Ethical no. 
Practical yes. 
Good thing to teach your kids... no.
Do I do it or have I done it? 
I have not, but I would in that situation, if I had a place of my own that is. 

Wild Pigs deserve no respect.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i know exactly what you are saying.i have been there as well...


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Remeber that there are people ( PETA ) that just love to see us hunters disagree about a animal killing and what's ethical or non ethical. We must stick together as hunters and not give ( PETA ) any ammunition. GO POUND SALT PETA

Feral hogs have become a nussiance animal and need to be killed. How you do it is your business. These animals are not considered game, there is no season on them and they can be shot during daylight or at night, any time of year. The TPWD don't care how you kill them and there are no regulations on them.

I myself shoot them in the head for a quick kill. I clean them and if I dont want to eat them I give them away to somone that dose want to eat them.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Right on Catchysumfishy- greenie to ya

Reality and the way it 'ought to be' are often very seperate. If you feel a need to humanely dispatch a pig and feel good about it, good for you. I see it much differently though- I don't mind stomping on fire ants either.

Government predator control hunters use poisons and snares to cut down on the coyote population( I assume the program is still active)- very humane way to kill something.....really?

Till the 'ol government starts a hog control program, any means necessary to try and reduce this invasive exotic species is 'A OK' with me. Pigs are an environmental disaster- I've run out of arrows and bullets many times doing what I could to put a dent in the population.... well, ok, dent is a little strong- I'll settle for a small ding on the hog population...LOL


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> You still run out of needies and to haul them cross country in the middle of he night is a total killer-y'all are STILL not seeing the whole picture! But then again that is my .02-but for Allof you Ethical Ethicals post up your phone numbers and we will call you around 8PM on the weekday's so you can drive 80 0r a 100 miles one way for your Ethical pig! Oh yea, bring yer skinnin tools ,work clothes,ice chest's,ice and a gut bicket you can seal and take with you!


Catchy,
I have seen the damage they can do to crops, and hay fields, heck just a grazing pasture. I hear ya on giving them away. I find that most the needy people are not willing to come pick up a few unless they are already cleaned. I will not shoot one in the gut on purpose but when you have 15 0r 20 out in a pasture and after the first shot the are running in every direction things happen. We do not eat all of them but a few sows around 100 pounds will be cleaned and eaten the rest just get drug off. 
TRW


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

not following the advantage of intentionally gut shooting, what if they live another few days ?
you now have a wounded pig tearing up your fields, instead of one less pig. I could care less if you intend to eat them or not.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

NEVER EVER! is it okay to intentionally make an animal suffer. I have no traffic for that kinda crappppppp.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Only pig I would gutshoot is on trial in Galveston right now.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

This was never about eating them, or cleaning them. Some people have a real problem and control them they way they have to. Do you intentionally take a less-lethal shot then?

The people I heard suggesting it are not farmers or property owners. They were deer hunters wanting the pigs out of their corn and not wanting to deal with one dead hog, not 80. Teaching their children that it is okay to gut shoot one animal to improve their hunting. Not my way of doing things.

I understand everyone has their own views, so back to my original question. When did it change, or did you learn this from your father or grandfather? 

People on government predator control use whatever means they have, but do they really chose to leave a gut-shot coyote around?


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think the original post said anything about don't kill, don't waste, or even don't hate pigs. it said intentionally gut shooting an animal isn't cool. I agree.
I think everyone understands that accidents do happen.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Charles Helm said:


> This was never about eating them, or cleaning them. Some people have a real problem and control them they way they have to. Do you intentionally take a less-lethal shot then?
> 
> The people I heard suggesting it are not farmers or property owners. They were deer hunters wanting the pigs out of their corn and not wanting to deal with one dead hog, not 80. Teaching their children that it is okay to gut shoot one animal to improve their hunting. Not my way of doing things.
> 
> ...


While at the lease hunting -definite head shot!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how else are you going to rid the land of a vermin that multiplies constantly and destroys the soil and ground making it dangerous for people and livestock.. and carry disease with them when out of control? you f'n kill them all, you dang sure can't eat all of them.. and pigs can carry some nasty chit anyways... not killing them because you won't eat them will get nowhere in controlling those out of control pigs.. they are taking over.. look at the feeder complaints by hunters on hunting boards alone, look at the pastures and crops devastated by them.. I have no mercy with stinkin' pigs, sure try to clean kill them but if I am off, no nightmares or sleepness nights for me..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> how else are you going to rid the land of a vermin that multiplies constantly and destroys the soil and ground making it dangerous for people and livestock.. and carry disease with them when out of control? you f'n kill them all, you dang sure can't eat all of them.. and pigs can carry some nasty chit anyways... not killing them because you won't eat them will get nowhere in controlling those out of control pigs.. they are taking over.. look at the feeder complaints by hunters on hunting boards alone, look at the pastures and crops devastated by them.. I have no mercy with stinkin' pigs.


J these people have NO idea whatsoever as to what is being dealt with Now-But they soon enough will!


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Have you ever awakened to find out your very much needed hay field was plowed pover night with 24"deep x 3' to 8' long holes in it everywhere due to hogs? Then the following day find that your secondary pasture had been devastated too? What do you do with all of that pork when you have called a long list of people over the years to let them know that you are killing a bunch of pigs and you need people to take them "already skinned and on ice" and for a while you have people from everywhere coming to pick them up but never offer to come help skin and quarter them,then they all but quit showing up because every freezer they have is full and all of their friends freezers are all full and every extra freezer we have purchased is full? Have you ever been so overwhelmed by pigs tearing up your property in mass numbers due to bleeding hearts not doing their part due to ethical? Have you ever had a gut pile from 70 to 80 pigs that you had to burn it to keep your very nice ranch from stinking of death and rott? Apparently none of you "Ethicals" have! Myself being one of the most ethical hunters and humans you will ever come across will pile one up in a heartbeat and let the nasty bastages run into the refuge never to have a problem from that one again! Have you EVER seen the Pig Bomb Explosion and have ANY idea as to what we are facing with this Explosion of ever damaging pigs? It is our duty to raise our children as ethical as can be but they also have to understand the difference in want to and NEED to! Do NOT PREACH until you have been there! Do y'all know that the ranches that used to purchase the trapped pigz to sell to y'all as BIG BOAR hunts are ONLY purchasing the BIG Boar's and the Biggest of sow's now when they used to purchase everything we caught? Do you know that their prices have dropped to 1/4 of what they used to be 4 years ago due to the fact that there are just too dayumd many? Do y'all know how much time .effort and money it cost's for all of this when you also have a ranch with 350 head of cattle to take care of? Have you EVEN thought about the Farms and crops that are devastated by these bastages? I would have to say NO-No you havn't! By all means do the Ethical thing and shoot them in the head just to drag them off somewhere,1 a night is easy ,try 10 a night or even 20 to 30 and still have not made a dent in them! And before y'all bring this up, yes we have spent our time even after carrying a full time job then coming home to feed the cattle and whatever has to be done at the ranch then to have to deal with hogs -hunting -killing-then processing them and running them all over the country doing our damndest not to waste them and getting home a 12 and 1 AM during the work week worn the hayell out-! I still have to say you people do not understand the scope as to what we are facing.....My serious .02


I agree 100% with you . Been there too. I'm sick of them tearing up my pastures and eating everything that doesn't move and somethings that do move.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> When did it become acceptable to intentionally gut-shoot an animal? I learned always to try for a quick, clean kill, realizing that try as we might there may be times when things do not go to plan. It seems in the last 5-10 years somewhere a different view has crept in, a view that it is okay to intentionally gut-shoot an animal for convenience. Don't want to clean it or dispose of it? Gut shoot it and let it run off to solve your dilemma.
> 
> I am not singling out anyone here as I first heard this when I was still hunting South Texas. It bothered me to hear an adult say it but when I heard a child suggest that giving a pig "a bellyache" was the right thing to do I was disappointed.
> 
> ...


100% agree with you. No time to read the thread but just wanted to throw my two cents in. No matter how much you hate the animal, hog, yote, whatever it doesn't make it right to cause undue suffering upon that animal. Kill them if you need to, but they're just doing what they do and it's not right for them to suffer an agonizing death unnecessarily.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

gut shooting intentionally is certainly not cool... I accidently gut shot a racoon a couple weekends ago, and felt pretty bad about it. of course, the racoons have been a major PITA, but at the end of the day... it's not their fault their a racoon... they're just doing their thing. on the other hand... the little bastich should have stayed out of the feeder..

I also shoot lots of pigs that I never had any intention of eating, btu I have never tried to shoot one with the intention that it's going to run off and die somewhere else. I can't believe anyone has any mercy on pigs... maybe if you're in an area where they aren't that bad.... but most of texas is ate up with pigs... they need to be killed.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> 100% agree with you. No time to read the thread but just wanted to throw my two cents in. No matter how much you hate the animal, hog, yote, whatever it doesn't make it right to cause undue suffering upon that animal. They're just doing what they do and deserve a quick clean death if they're going to be killed.


They deserve NOTHING, they are but just animals gone awry! Domesticated turned wild and at this point nobody know's how to stop them! Wknd warriors cry all you want-as a matter of fact if i were you i would get a life time membership with PETA-this is what y'all are sounding like-one more time, you have NO friggin idea!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I posted that quick and clean kills are the only way to take animals and I also know the damage that pigs do to my pastures. For me ethics aren't something that can be selected for use when convenient, it is the fabric of who I am. I guess some can turn it on and off, not me. I kill as many as I can, mostly don't even try to clean/eat them. Just clear them off of the pastures, keep a hole dug to bury them. I do shoot one in the gut once in a while, but it is accidental and I quickly dispatch it. Like you, that is just my .02. 


catchysumfishy said:


> J these people have NO idea whatsoever as to what is being dealt with Now-But they soon enough will!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ahhh catchy.. so now we know... maybe you will sleep at night, 8-9 solid hours, once the last wild hog is killed in the state of texas.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> They deserve NOTHING, they are but just animals gone awry! Domesticated turned wild and at this point nobody know's how to stop them! Wknd warriors cry all you want-as a matter of fact if i were you i would get a life time membership with PETA-this is what y'all are sounding like-one more time, you have NO friggin idea!


Get off your high horse and understand that you're not the only one with a clue. No matter how much these animals bother you and your business they are still a living breathing creature.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Do some of y'all cry when you squash a roach and his legs continue to move or swat a fly and his wings are buzzing but he can't go anywhere? If you see one of your buddies do it, do you chastise him for not making a clean kill???


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ohhh lawrd... In the summer time it was the Shark Lovers... Now it's the Pig Lovers...


A rapist and murderer is a living thing too, but wouldn't you want it to have a little bit or a lot of misery before it died, rather than nice quick and easy??


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Ohhh lawrd... In the summer time it was the Shark Lovers... Now it's the Pig Lovers...
> 
> A rapist and murderer is a living thing too, but wouldn't you want it to have a little bit or a lot of misery before it died, rather than nice quick and easy??


The pigs just do what they do and need to be stopped, not punished. People who are able to reason and still hurt other people deserve punishment. If you can't understand that then it explains a lot about society today.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

So y'all are telling me that when you see 20 pigs under your feeder, that you hope your bullet don't go through the first one and hit a couple of more. Come on people. Pigs are a big nuisance to everybody. Everybody liked watching the videos of guys shooting all of those pigs out of the helicopter. Do you think any of those pigs were picked up? Coyotes and bobcats have to eat to. No animals are going to waste out in the field. I shoot as many as possible at all times. Does anybody trap hogs? What happens when you trap 8 or 10 at one time? I doubt you clean every single one of them.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Get off your high horse and understand that you're not the only one with a clue. No matter how much these animals bother you and your business they are still a living breathing creature.


Come get me off of my High horse-this thread makes me wanna puke! An animal is an animal-look in the Bible Buddy! Tree higgin kool aid-you have drank enough to get drunk off of it!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok, lets say I go to the ranch and the hogs are in the pasture or on the roads destroying all my hard work and costing me money but I cant get a perfect shot on them so should I let them walk and keep destroying things? I dont think so


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> The pigs just do what they do and need to be stopped, not punished. People who are able to reason and still hurt other people deserve punishment. If you can't understand that then it explains a lot about society today.


Pfffft Find the nearest tree and hug it Puhleeez!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> The pigs just do what they do and need to be stopped, not punished. People who are able to reason and still hurt other people deserve punishment. If you can't understand that then it explains a lot about society today.


Poor piggies, You have leaped from pigs to people-GET A GRIP! When you hook that live bait do you say a prayer for it and cry before casting it out to be eaten by a larger species? I bet you do!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Had a guide on one trip that wanted me to gut shoot a beautiful buck he rattled up...only shot I had was gut and wouldn't take it...he was really P.O.'d...let the deer walk and he really got upset with my ethics.....Oh well, won't be using him again..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

coogerpop said:


> Had a guide on one trip that wanted me to gut shoot a beautiful buck he rattled up...only shot I had was gut and wouldn't take it...he was really P.O.'d...let the deer walk and he really got upset with my ethics.....Oh well, won't be using him again..


Totally different situation and kudo's to you for not taking the shot-plus i hope you gave that NO guiding SOB a piece of yer mind!


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I know there are situations where a pig will not be eaten. For me, it still deserves a clean kill. I do understand that things do not always work out the way we plan.


My thoughts EXACTLY!! I see the reason for killing the hogs,but ANY animal killed deserves a quick humane death. Shoot them in the head & drag them away from the feeder if you need to get rid of them..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DUKFVR said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY!! I see the reason for killing the hogs,but ANY animal killed deserves a quick humane death. Shoot them in the head & drag them away from the feeder if you need to get rid of them..


Agree'd, feeder is one thing but a whole pasture full is another! Everyone on this thread NEEDS to watch PIG BOMB!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Charles asked....

*When did it become acceptable to intentionally gut-shoot an animal?*


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Pigs hold a special place for me. I am very old school and once ate robins because I told my 10 year old we used to eat them when I was young, so he went and killed acouple and we had to eat them because, "we always eat what we shoot" I am different now, but only toward pigs. I don't even shoot bobcats and rarely a yote.
But I kill every pig I see. If there are a bunch of them I ear shoot the first one and then empty the gun at the runners if I have time. I hear plenty of squeals as they run off into the brush and I do not track them. We have killed well over a hundred on our 450 acres in Palo Pinto in the last 14 months. I personally shot 17 that were in the trap, in the ear, and drug their tick and louse infested carcasses into the brush for the buzzards and vermin. I do not intentionally gut shoot anything, and never will, but if it happens, and it's a pig, I still sleep very well. My freezer is crfammed with pork and I give them away when I can, but I can't be the killer/trapper, skinner, gutter, cooler/icer, transport service for everyone that might want some pork. They have caused me a bunch of money, trouble and consternation. Hell with em'.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm going to buy catchy some tannerite for christmas, that will take care of those **** hogs!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Had a guide on one trip that wanted me to gut shoot a beautiful buck he rattled up...only shot I had was gut and wouldn't take it...he was really P.O.'d...let the deer walk and he really got upset with my ethics.....Oh well, won't be using him again..





catchysumfishy said:


> Totally different situation and kudo's to you for not taking the shot-plus i hope you gave that NO guiding SOB a piece of yer mind!


True Dat!! On both counts!









If my greenie button wasn't broke, Id give ya'll some.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

guys, the killing of pigs isnt what we are talking about here. its intentionally making a poor shot. i think the 2 are being confused here. i have absolutely no problem with not taking home every pig you shoot. Heck, if you have a pig problem it is not possible. But, i do have a problem with people saying they intentionally wound them so they go off and die somewhere slowly. Heck...shoot them in the lungs. no need for intentional gut shots. we all know we gotta get rid of the pigs, and if you dont wanna take them home, thats fine. but at least give them an ethical kill.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I wish I could gut shoot All y'alls barking dogs that annoy me.. same dayum difference.. 



while drink'n a cold one Catchy!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> I wish I could gut shoot All y'alls barking dogs that annoy me.. same dayum difference..
> 
> while drink'n a cold one Catchy!


Ahh drankin and gut shootin barkin dogs -it juss don't get no bettuh than that!  When we goin and who's dogs do you have in mind? I'll brang thuh beer so you won't get any cuz you are driving!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

waterspout said:


> I wish I could gut shoot All y'alls barking dogs that annoy me.. same dayum difference..
> 
> while drink'n a cold one Catchy!


The only difference is the jail sentence and fines...LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Come get me off of my High horse-this thread makes me wanna puke! An animal is an animal-look in the Bible Buddy! Tree higgin kool aid-you have drank enough to get drunk off of it!


I was waiting for you to bring up religion. If you think God is OK with you intentionally making animals suffer then have a great time explaining your position to him when you meet him. I'm sure he'll understand how important you and your problems are and that it's OK to make his creatures suffer a slow painful death because of it.



saltaholic said:


> Ok, lets say I go to the ranch and the hogs are in the pasture or on the roads destroying all my hard work and costing me money but I cant get a perfect shot on them so should I let them walk and keep destroying things? I dont think so


Kill'em, we're talking about purposely gut shooting an animal because you're too lazy to drag them off after a good shot.



catchysumfishy said:


> Poor piggies, You have leaped from pigs to people-GET A GRIP! When you hook that live bait do you say a prayer for it and cry before casting it out to be eaten by a larger species? I bet you do!


I didn't make the leap, it was brought up by somebody else so perhaps you should ask them to get a grip. Oh and I think twice before tossing extra bait in the bait cooler if I've already got plenty of bait, yes.



catchysumfishy said:


> Agree'd, feeder is one thing but a whole pasture full is another! Everyone on this thread NEEDS to watch PIG BOMB!


The people in this thread are just as educated as you are and don't NEED to watch some TV show to teach them what everybody already knows about pigs. That show was geared toward people who don't have a clue and apparently worked well for you. You think when you gut shoot a pig it runs off to the next county and dies? If so that's a different problem with you projecting your problems upon your neighbors, but they don't. So why not just make as many clean kills as you can and then just drag them off? Intentionally making an animal suffer because you hate them is no better that these little punks now days who burn cats. I hate cats, except for the current one we own that's done a lot to earn my respect, every cat that I've ever seen was a worthless POS but it's wrong to take joy in the suffering of any other creature. Dispatch them and be done with it.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Never have, never will. That makes me sick to hear.
It's one thingto shoot and drag off pig, but never wound an animal 
on purpose. my .02


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only difference is the jail sentence and fines...LOL


Only if Caught???


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Charles asked....
> 
> *When did it become acceptable to intentionally gut-shoot an *
> *animal?*


Thanks, we might need to paste this on each page to keep the attention decicit adults on the original question.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

drfishalot said:


> Thanks, we might need to paste this on each page to keep the attention decicit adults on the original question.


Umm You ACCIDENTALLY forgot to post this part of the OP's thread too:*giving a pig "a bellyache"
*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

When did it become acceptable to intentionally stick arrows in deer as they usually run off and die? Shouldn't we give them a lethal injection or something so they feel no pain? :spineyes:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> When did it become acceptable to intentionally stick arrows in deer as they usually run off and die? Shouldn't we give them a lethal injection or something so they feel no pain? :spineyes:


So True- Lets all go out and HUGATREE right now!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> I was waiting for you to bring up religion. If you think God is OK with you intentionally making animals suffer then have a great time explaining your position to him when you meet him. I'm sure he'll understand how important you and your problems are and that it's OK to make his creatures suffer a slow painful death because of it.
> 
> Kill'em, we're talking about purposely gut shooting an animal because you're too lazy to drag them off after a good shot.
> 
> ...


Tree hugger All i can say is may you be blessed with more hogs than you can totally imagine possible then Let's see what you SPEW then! I truly hope this happens ...People like you are why we have such a problem with pigs!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> When did it become acceptable to intentionally stick arrows in deer as they usually run off and die? Shouldn't we give them a lethal injection or something so they feel no pain? :spineyes:





catchysumfishy said:


> So True- Lets all go out and HUGATREE right now!


I guess yall are giving up since you're using analogies that don't even remotely apply to the topic at hand?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tree hugger All i can say is may you be blessed with more hogs than you can totally imagine possible then Let's see what you SPEW then! I truly hope this happens ...People like you are why we have such a problem with pigs!


Can't match wits so start calling names, typical. I kill tons of pigs, shows what you know, and I am overrun with them still. Not that it matters.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Can't match wits so start calling names, typical. I kill tons of pigs, shows what you know, and I am overrun with them still. Not that it matters.


Aren't you the one that loved MJ sooo much? Totally discredits you...!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I guess yall are giving up since you're using analogies that don't even remotely apply to the topic at hand?


Comprehension might help...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

catchy's birthday cake :rotfl:









it looks like a swine... LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Comprehension might help...


Indeed it might, you should try it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> catchy's birthday cake :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd Eat it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Indeed it might, you should try it.


I'll type slower for you


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

time for me to pull a Tiny... whomever has a pig problem and wants to "kill them all" shoot me a PM and I'll see you asap.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> When did it become acceptable to intentionally stick arrows in deer as they usually run off and die? Shouldn't we give them a lethal injection or something so they feel no pain? :spineyes:





Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll type slower for you


Are you seriously attempting to say that sticking a broadhead through a deer's vitals with intent to kill it is the same as gut-shooting a pig with intent for it to run off to your neighbor's property and die? Seriously? This debate is a waste of time, yall aren't even remotely challenging.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Are you seriously attempting to say that sticking a broadhead through a deer's vitals with intent to kill it is the same as gut-shooting a pig with intent for it to run off to your neighbor's property and die? Seriously? This debate is a waste of time, yall aren't even remotely challenging.


Why waste our time debating with a Michael Jackson lover......!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Why waste our time debating with a Michael Jackson lover......!


There you go again, can't think of any intelligent response so call some names. :dance:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You nailed it with the "intent to kill"...and I'm not debating you. Seriously.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

waterspout said:


> time for me to pull a Tiny... whomever has a pig problem and wants to "kill them all" shoot me a PM and I'll see you asap.


Be sure to tell them you got a buddy that would help as well... but NO Gut shots and they gotta be good eating pigs, unless they just want some killin done.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You nailed it with the "intent to kill"...and I'm not debating you. Seriously.


Thx. You got my respect. :cheers:

If I missed sarcasm I'm gonna feel like an idiot. LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Be sure to tell them you got a buddy that would help as well... but NO Gut shots and they gotta be good eating pigs, unless they just want some killin done.


No problem! Your driving, we gonna stink that new ride up..









Got about 500 rounds of .223 that need to be blown through the AR.

figured maybe I could do some duck swapping....:cheers:


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Ethics......Intention to kill in a slow painful death in the brush. Not sure that fits ethically. But, lets concentrate on nuisance animal for a minute. If you are overwhelmed with rats, do you poison them to let them run off and die? Do you shoot them with small cal rifles anywhere on the body? I think both sides have good points here. I just can't find it in me to feel sorry for a nuisance animal that may have cost me thousands in crop damage. I don't think these farmers would tell you to make sure you get a good clean kill and drag them off. Wild hogs are causing mass distruction all over and need to be dealt with. For those of you who choose the method of clean kill and drag, good for you. For those that choose gut shot and run off to die, I understand. Me, I'll choose my way and not lose a nights worth of sleep on either method you choose.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

wallhanger said:


> Ethics......Intention to kill in a slow painful death in the brush. Not sure that fits ethically. But, lets concentrate on nuisance animal for a minute. If you are overwhelmed with rats, do you poison them to let them run off and die? Do you shoot them with small cal rifles anywhere on the body? I think both sides have good points here. I just can't find it in me to feel sorry for a nuisance animal that may have cost me thousands in crop damage. I don't think these farmers would tell you to make sure you get a good clean kill and drag them off. Wild hogs are causing mass distruction all over and need to be dealt with. For those of you who choose the method of clean kill and drag, good for you. For those that choose gut shot and run off to die, I understand. Me, I'll choose my way and not lose a nights worth of sleep on either method you choose.


Good post!! Welcome to 2cool!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

waterspout said:


> No problem! Your driving, we gonna stink that new ride up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure I'll drive, but you ain't smokin in my truck. :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wallhanger said:


> Ethics......Intention to kill in a slow painful death in the brush. Not sure that fits ethically. But, lets concentrate on nuisance animal for a minute. If you are overwhelmed with rats, do you poison them to let them run off and die? Do you shoot them with small cal rifles anywhere on the body? I think both sides have good points here. I just can't find it in me to feel sorry for a nuisance animal that may have cost me thousands in crop damage. I don't think these farmers would tell you to make sure you get a good clean kill and drag them off. Wild hogs are causing mass distruction all over and need to be dealt with. For those of you who choose the method of clean kill and drag, good for you. For those that choose gut shot and run off to die, I understand. Me, I'll choose my way and not lose a nights worth of sleep on either method you choose.





Tiny said:


> Good post!! Welcome to 2cool!!


ROGER THAT......Now i haft tuh juss get greenied up--I OWEYA NEWB!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Sure I'll drive, but you ain't smokin in my truck. :cheers:


Dude,, me no smoke in truck or cars.:headknock I may smoke a whole four cigs in a afternoon if I'm drinking. :smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> Dude,, me no smoke in truck or cars.:headknock I may smoke a whole four cigs in a afternoon if I'm drinking. :smile:


Toking is Mucho better !


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

:rybka:


catchysumfishy said:


> Toking is Mucho better !


 :an6:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Geeze...I deal with hogs tearing up hay fields and pasture, my friends deal with them tearing up rice fields and we've killed more than we can count, but unless it's a bad shot, and not many of us make those, none are gut shot to run off and die. That ain't right no matter how anyone tries to justify it and those who do it on purpose do not have the right to walk among or even be on the same Hunting board as those of us who are "Ethical".

This thread is closed before we learn too much about some of the people we have on here...

TH


----------

